

Wolfram launches new document format, meet CDF - ukdm
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/wolfram-launches-new-document-format-meet-cdf/52917

======
tzury
I wonder what added value will this new format bring into the markup space,
and cannot get it after snap look at the cdf website
(<http://www.wolfram.com/cdf>)

Beside, I am currently downloading the player, and noticed that the player
(for linux) is shipped as 220+ MB of bash file script. That is indeed the
largest .sh file on my system.

------
bdfh42
My memory is probably a bit hazy but I thought that this was what HTML was
supposed to do.

CD based "Multi-media" as well... but that was not markup I suppose.

